# Using SS Clapton in TC mode on evic vtc mini



## Nabzthevaper (16/8/16)

Hi guys

I bought steam masters stainless steel clapton wire but i cant seem to be able to use it it in temp control. When i put my mod in temp control it just goes back to power mode

Need some advice or tips on vaping ss claptons in tc mode 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (16/8/16)

Which type of SS did you purchase? I think the most common is 316L however perhaps you got a different SS?

Or is the clapton coil perhaps mixed with a different type of wire as well? Perhaps like a NiChrome core?


----------



## Nabzthevaper (16/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Which type of SS did you purchase? I think the most common is 316L however perhaps you got a different SS?
> 
> Or is the clapton coil perhaps mixed with a different type of wire as well? Perhaps like a NiChrome core?





Its both stainless steel but not too sure which ss it is though

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/8/16)

Nabzthevaper said:


> View attachment 63847
> 
> Its both stainless steel but not too sure which ss it is though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Try using a TCR setting of 80 or 88. with the vtc it will look like 00088. something like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/16)

Evics like to jump out of TC mode for no apparent reason, try a custom TCR setting. From most reviews I've seen on Evic based devices a TCR of 0092 for SS316L seems to be stable.


----------



## Nabzthevaper (16/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Evics like to jump out of TC mode for no apparent reason, try a custom TCR setting. From most reviews I've seen on Evic based devices a TCR of 0092 for SS316L seems to be stable.


Just tried it and it jumped back to power mode 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabzthevaper (16/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Try using a TCR setting of 80 or 88. with the vtc it will look like 00088. something like that


Doesnt work

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/8/16)

Unscrew atty. Remove battery. And try connect it again maybe? If not check all the coil legs are tied down properly and not touching. are you doing contact coils? If not try a spaced one for tc


----------



## Huffapuff (16/8/16)

As mentioned above, try TCR. Play between 0092 and 0108 (I've read several reviews that mention both those values for SS) to find what suits you.

But also check your coils and how well they're screwed in. When my eVic mini keeps jumping to power mode and it annoys me enough I change the coils and it works fine again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabzthevaper (16/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> As mentioned above, try TCR. Play between 0092 and 0108 (I've read several reviews that mention both those values for SS) to find what suits you.
> 
> But also check your coils and how well they're screwed in. When my eVic mini keeps jumping to power mode and it annoys me enough I change the coils and it works fine again.


I was using the phenotype-L clone rda and i tried almost all the tcr's between 80 and 110 and still jumps back. I changed my rda to the wotofo ice cubed with new coils and still jumps back 
I guess temp control is out for me until i get a new mod 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (16/8/16)

Does temp control even work for clapton type wires? Thought it was only for single strand wires


----------



## Huffapuff (16/8/16)

That blows! Sorry man 

I assume you've been running TC before? Only logical thing would be that the clapton wire isn't all SS.


----------



## Huffapuff (16/8/16)

ET said:


> Does temp control even work for clapton type wires? Thought it was only for single strand wires



Good question! I don't have SS clapton wire so I've only used regular SS316L for temp control and run my kanthol claptons on power mode.


----------



## ET (16/8/16)

Hotspots kick mods out of temp mode, you know where wires touch each other. That's why temp control coils are spaced after all. Has anyone here run stainless claptons in temp mode yet?


----------



## Nabzthevaper (16/8/16)

I should try using single strand stainless steel in temp control.. Just saw on reddit that everyone has the same problem with claptons 

Thanks for the help guys

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (16/8/16)

ET said:


> Does temp control even work for clapton type wires? Thought it was only for single strand wires



I've used SS wrapped with Kanthal in TC before to some success. Problem is the Kanthal, as long as the core is SS there is some form of TC reading, problem is the Kanthal, a single hot spot and it will kick out as it throws out the overall reading and the mod decides that it can't determine the resistance and then throws you back to power mode. I'm sure with more tinkering it will be possible, not sure how good the quality of the vape will be though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

